# Contrat pour 4 mois.



## Supernounou (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu une demande pour un contrat de 4 mois (septembre /décembre) à la journée.  Donc je sais qu'il faut faire un cdd mais comment calculer car j'ai jamais eu de contrat si court.. C'est normalement 9h par jour sur 5 jours semaine et mon taux horaire est de 3,€50 . Et je prends une semaine en décembre .
Pourriez-vous vous me dire comment faire et aussi pour la fin de contrat comment faire aussi  (sa évitera un autre poste) merci beaucoup.


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Si ce n'est pas pour remplacer une collègue ça ne peut pas être un CDD


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Si ce n'est pas un remplacement 

Vous allez travailler environ 16 semaines sur 3,75 mois 
Donc 
16 semaines / 3,75 * 12 = 51,2
Résultat supérieur à 47 semaines = année complète 

Ce sera donc un CDI en année complète 
45 heures x 52 sem x 4,4803€ brut / 12 = 873,6585€ brut x 0,7812 = 682,50€ net

Le préavis sera de 15 jours calendaire 
La lettre de licenciement devra vous être remis soit par la poste soit remise en main propre contre  signature 

Si par exemple vous prenez la dernière semaine de décembre, le préavis sera 
du vendredi 9 au vendredi 23 décembre 2022 inclus

Décembre sera à calculer avec le ccc 
Car le mois n'est pas travaillé en intégralité 
L'Iccp de fin de contrat correspondant aux cp acquis depuis septembre environ 10 jours ouvrables vous, sera payé en fin de contrat

Pas de prime de fin de contrat car il ne dure que 4 mois 
À moins de mettre une clause supérieure à la convention collective


----------



## Supernounou (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour, excusez moi de ne pas vous avoir répondu plutôt (soucis de téléphone et vacances 😉)  . Non c'est un contrat que pour 4 mois et non en remplacement donc ok pour un CDI. J'ai vu les parents ce matin et tout bon pour eux . Merci encore 😁


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

En partant sur une année  complète vous avez la possibilité de prendre par anticipation la semaine de décembre avec l'accord de l'employeur ce qui évitera  le calcul de cassation de décembre et diminuera L'ICCP de fin de contrat.


----------



## Supernounou (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour, d'accord merci pour ce renseignement.


----------

